
XRIT Decoder for GOES Satellite - brian-armstrong
https://usa-satcom.com/xrit-decoder-for-goes-satellite/
======
justinjlynn
Skip to the end: > The streamers, actual GUI application, including the
ingestor and supporting libraries are free, however the core DSP is not and
must be licensed. The cost is $100 USD for this license.

... well, okay then.

